# Just gotta share our good news...!!



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

We're so happy.......!

Some of you may remember that we requested a NHS funded IVF cycle last year and were turned down on the basis that we're a same-sex couple, despite meeting all the other funding criteria.
Well we've argued with them, written letters, involved our local MP & eventually attended an appointment at the hospital to assess our treatment history so far.

Today we got our reward... the letter arrived that says they WILL fund a cycle as they agree IVF is clinically indicated.
  Woo hoo!!! YAY YAY YAY YAY!!!   

Now we've just got to pray we'll finally get to bring a baby home at the end of it!!

Just had to share our good news with you all!

Lottie & Maz xx


----------



## MummyP (Jan 24, 2007)

Ahhhrrrrr Well done Lottie & Maz, wish you all the luck with your TX  

Mummy P xx


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

Well done guys it wasnt you guys mentioned in the times online was it


----------



## BaT (Oct 16, 2008)

Big CONGRATS to you both.  It was worth the fight!!!


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

good for you guys xx


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, that's great news! 
Well done you for fighting, and winning


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Ha ha, no we're not the famous ones. Coincidence though!! I had a look at the article u mentioned, it's certainly good news for us women in same sex relationships but PCT's will still try to decline funding on other grounds. For us, they started off by saying they don't fund same sex couples, then changed it to say it was because we didn't have a diagnosis. The problem for lesbians is that it's very difficult to get a diagnosis of unexplained infertility due to the requirement to have not achieved pregnancy following two years of unprotected intercourse. However, should be good news for those with a recognised condition. Ultimately we asked for our previous treatments to be taken into consideration and after two years of private treatment they agreed we would benefit from a funded cycle. We've spent £13-14k on treatment so far so its been an expensive way of proving it!
Still, we're not complaining and we're thrilled to have finally been given access to a funded cycle.


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Have you been given any idea when you're likely to actually be able to get the funded cycle?


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

lottiemaz

thats brilliant news, i hope you can get started soon 

whisks x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

The ball's rolling already! I've got the day 2 blood tests booked for Thurs (day 1 will be 2mrw... unless a miracle has occurred with this month's home insem!) and a day 3 pelvic ultrasound scan is booked for Friday. Once the results are back we book an appointment with the consultant & I guess we'll get the plan then. 
We'd still like to use our KD so we'll need to wait for his results (even though he just had the tests done in May, we don't have any of his sperm in quarantine) so I think that'll take 6 months. In the 2 years since we joined the NHS private waiting list we've actually now made it to the top of the donor sperm list, but as long as our KD is prepared to be part of the IVF process we'll (impatiently) wait for his results!!
We're in a merry shock... this is all happening so quickly!!

Lottie x


----------



## Pinktink (Dec 17, 2008)

you have more patience than us - I'd already be picking donors from a catalogue -   

I guess it's different for us as we don't want to have a known donor or donor involvement... are you planning for your child to know your donor?

x


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Ha, I know what you mean! 
We've used donor sperm in the past but since we decided to approach our KD, we're happy we made that choice. Hopefully he'll be up for helping out with the IVF, I'm going to phone him tonight to find out! He's a good friend of ours and has lots of lovely qualities, which we'd be happy to 'rub off' onto any child(ren) and we've all already agreed on him having contact in our 'donor contract'. He wont be a legal parent though and he's happy with that arrangement.
The other benefit is that we can keep trying home insems in the meantime. The NHS funding is only for IVF on me, as I'm the one who has had all the clinic treatment so far & the decision has been made on that basis. If it's successful, we'll still be able to keep trying for a sibling with DW & KD through home insems, or private IVF if necessary.

Lottie


----------



## curves angel (Jun 27, 2009)

Such fab news!


----------



## MandMtb (Mar 6, 2009)

Lottie & Maz, I just wanted to let you know I am thrilled for you both 

Well done for your strength, determination and patience... 

I hope you get to bring your baby/ies home soon  

Love S x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

Awsome news! Well done for fighting your corner and not giving up!


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Congratulations to Lottie and Maz!!!   Lots of baby dust coming your way!!! Its your turn next!!!   

Well done with the conitnuous fightening, it certainly paid off?! Remind me what you got again off the clinic? Does that mean you have 2 paid cycles?

And a fantastic donor by the sounds of it 

xx


----------



## whisks (Feb 10, 2009)

thats great news lottiemaz you are both proof of how shear determination can pay off, well done on being so patient. i hope everything works out for you  

whisks xx


----------



## jo36 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well done Lottie, you both really deserve it. You've been through so much.

 

Xx


----------



## katena (Nov 14, 2007)

Fab news - well worth the fight!!!!

K


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

CONGRTULATIONS on your win.. too right!!!

This is exactly why I did'nt tell  my PCT I was gay, I just got this feeling that they would go against me and this is a fight I was worried about not winning.. at least now I dont have to worry, but thanks to people like you we can all hope for equal treatment.

WELL DONE!!


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi everyone,
Just thought I'd update you... we had a consultation this week & it all went well. We told them we have a KD & will be doing home insems until the IVF cycle. We've got him booked in for all his tests & then his sperm will need quarantining for 6 months. If he tests clear again in 6 months, they'll release his sperm & the cycle can start. So we're probably looking at Feb/ March before we begin.

In the meantime, they've also referred us to the recurrent miscarriage clinic. I've actually had 2 miscarriages (18 years apart, both around 6 weeks gestation) & lots of fertility treatments which have failed, so they're going to check there's nothing else going on which is preventing me from becoming/ staying pregnant. It will be good to get some answers (if there are any) before the treatment starts so we can give our 4th IVF our best shot.

Until then, we'll keep on with the home insems just in case a miracle happens!!


----------



## lesbo_mum (Dec 22, 2008)

sounds fab hun i bet you and Maz are so chuffed!


----------

